# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Google is watching you (masturbate)

## Grand_Maître_B

Le mois d'août se déploie langoureusement dans la moiteur torride de l'été et tandis que vos jeunes années, tel un Icare insouciant, s'envolent vers le soleil pour s'y brûler, le mois de septembre se rapproche à grands pas. Pour beaucoup, l'angoissante question du cursus universitaire à choisir se précise, et permettez-moi de vous aider en vous recommandant de ne pas faire de droit. 

Non c'est vrai, la matière est passionnante, on devient un transformateur de réalité sociale et on séduit les filles à volonté grâce à une faconde maîtrisée et à des stratégies éprouvées, comme la drague à la plage avec code civil.

Cependant, telle une vilaine moisissure qui ne partira plus jamais, la connaissance juridique souille votre âme et vous amène à toujours porter sur la vie un regard négatif et critique. 

Tenez, prenez Google Street View, je suis le premier à aimer ce service, à me déplacer dans des villes avant de les visiter pour prendre des repères, ou simplement à me balader pour le plaisir dans des endroits où je n'irais jamais. Mais pourtant, mon esprit juridique me souffle de vilaines pensées et m'amènent à considérer que Google est à Big Brother ce que Arnold Scharwezenegger est à Dany de Vito, des jumeaux certes, mais l'un des deux est terriblement plus dangereux que l'autre.

C'est ainsi que tandis que Big Brother est censé représenter la menace d'une surveillance étatique permanente, Google, avec son service Street View, représente le délire mégalomaniaque d'une multinationale de photographier le monde entier, et vous avec.

L'exploit impressionne, car couplé à Google Earth, on a le sentiment d'utiliser un logiciel tiré d'un fim de James Bond, mais il impressionne aussi par le nombre de problèmes juridiques qu'il pose.

- Premier problème, le plus évident est celui de la vie privée. Les véhicules Google photographient aveuglément, si on peut dire, tout ce qui passe sous l'objectif, donc également les citoyens de notre pays qui ne peuvent plus se balader tranquillement au bras de leurs maîtresses en plein après-midi sans craindre de se retrouver pris en flagrant délit.

L'article 9 du Code civil dispose ainsi que _"Chacun a droit au respect de sa vie privée. Les juges peuvent, sans préjudice de la réparation du dommage subi, prescrire toutes mesures, telles que séquestre, saisie et autres, propres à empêcher ou faire cesser une atteinte à l'intimité de la vie privée : ces mesures peuvent, s'il y a urgence, être ordonnées en référé."_

Sachant que votre image est un attribut de votre vie privée, cela signifie que, sauf si vous avez donné l'autorisation, personne ne peut diffuser une photographie de vous.

Ce droit à votre vie privée vous permet donc de crier au scandale si une google car vous prend en photo, ce qui explique que cette société a prévu de "flouter" automatiquement les visages, grâce à un puissant algorithme qui parvient à différencier le visage du petit dernier dans la poussette du museau du yorkshire tenu dans les bras de moman, ce qui, reconnaissons-le, n'est pas toujours une mince affaire.

Mais voilà, le floutage n'empêche pas toujours de reconnaître une personne dans la rue, sans compter que les visages de profil ou derrière un grillage ne sont souvent pas dissimulés par le logiciel.

Je pense que si l'on pouvait compter le nombre de violations du droit à l'image et à la vie privée des citoyens de notre beau pays, nous serions confrontés à plusieurs milliers d'infractions, ce qui, convenons-en, ferait passer Fantomas pour un amateur.

À cela se rajoutent les milliers de plaques minéralogiques de véhicules dont le floutage est raté par l'algorithme de Google, ce qui constitue autant de violation de la vie privée du propriétaire. (Dis donc Gérard, que faisait ta voiture garée à Pigalle en pleine journée ? T'étais pas censé être au bureau ?).

Sur ce simple point, on peut donc considérer que Google viole en permanence des milliers de fois notre article 9, ce qui fait de cette société un remarquable délinquant. Mais ce n'est pas tout.

- Second problème, les oeuvres de l'esprit photographiées par Google. De nombreux immeubles, peintures murales et autres statues sont des oeuvres de l'esprit élaborées par des architectes ou des artistes et bénéficient, en tant que telles, de la protection de l'article L. 111-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle qui dispose que _"L'auteur d'une oeuvre de l'esprit jouit sur cette oeuvre, du seul fait de sa création, d'un droit de propriété incorporelle exclusif et opposable à tous."_

L'artiste ou l'architecte a donc parfaitement le droit de s'opposer à la diffusion de son oeuvre, sauf à ce qu'il ait, bien évidemment, donné au préalable son accord, pour ce faire, en général moyennant finance. Ici, point de floutage de façade ni de statues, donc, aux milliers de violations de l'article 9 du Code civil, on peut ajouter des milliers de violations de l'article L. 111-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle.

- Tant qu'on est sur les immeubles, précisons que si l'article 544 du Code civil dispose que _"La propriété est le droit de jouir et disposer des choses de la manière la plus absolue, pourvu qu'on n'en fasse pas un usage prohibé par les lois ou par les règlements"_, il est régulièrement jugé que le propriétaire d'un bien immeuble ne peut s'opposer à la diffusion de l'image de ce dernier que si cette diffusion lui cause un trouble anormal de jouissance. La reconnaissance de ce trouble anormal n'est pas aisée, mais n'oublions pas que nous parlons ici de la photographie de l'ensemble de tous les immeubles de toutes les grandes villes de France. Même en étant restrictif, je pense qu'on doit bien pouvoir recenser plusieurs centaines de cas de violation de l'article 544 du Code civil. 

- Troisième problème: Google a fait une déclaration à la CNIL pour son service Street View, ce qui est bien la moindre des politesses quand on considère que c'est la mère des bases de données que Google a constituée. Mais dans un avis du 3 juillet 2008, la CNIL a demandé “_ que les utilisateurs soient clairement informés de leurs droits, conformément aux règles européennes de la protection des données ”_. Vous avez été informé, vous, par Google, de vos droits concernant les règles européennes de protection des données ? Non, et pour cause, cette société refuse de suivre les règles européennes. C'est ainsi que, alors que les 27 CNIL européennes ont demandé à ce que le consentement des intéressés soit obtenu avant de procéder à un profilement à leur sujet, bien évidemment, Google a gentiment haussé les épaules, considérant que la législation européenne ne lui est pas applicable. 

Il est vrai qu'une ordonnance du juge des référés du 14 avril 2008 a suivi Google dans son raisonnement en considérant que, lorsque les données sont stockées sur des serveurs américains, c'est la législation de ce pays qui s'applique et non pas l'européenne. Cette ordonnance a été très décriée par la doctrine majoritaire, et tout le monde s'accorde à penser que Google est soumis au droit européen lorsqu'elle rend un service accessible par des européens. Et dans ce cas, ce ne sont pas des milliers, mais des centaines de millions de citoyens dont les droits sont bafoués, puisque Google ne respecte pas la volonté des CNIL.

Que conclure de ce palpitant tour d'horizon des infractions commises par Google rien qu'avec Street view ? Je dirais qu'on retrouve à nouveau une belle illustration des frictions juridiques que crée l'évolution technologique. Car, si une entreprise est coupable de dizaines de milliers d'infractions impunies, voire de centaines de millions, peut être que le droit n'est alors plus vraiment en phase avec la société qu'il organise. 

À méditer sur la plage (avec ou sans code civil) !





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Sk-flown

Prenez le petit bonhomme street view d'un clic gauche souple mais déterminé, tout en le maintenant faites defilé votre roulette vers l'arrière et vous verrez que l'on est le pays le plus quadriller derrière les Etats-unis et l'Australie.

----------


## JoKoT3

> Prenez le petit bonhomme street view d'un clic gauche souple mais déterminé, tout en le maintenant faites defilé votre roulette vers l'arrière et vous verrez que l'on est le pays le plus quadriller derrière les Etats-unis et l'Australie.


En même temps, en australie, ils auraient pû copier-coller sur tout le territoire qu'on aurait même pas remarqué.

----------


## Alatoura

Heu...
"si une entreprise est coupable de dizaines de milliers d'infractions impunies, voire de centaines de millions, peut être que le droit n'est alors plus vraiment en phase avec la société qu'il organise" ... 

Faut légalise le vol alors (?)

----------


## iridium

Y a t'il des procès en cours sur ce sujet ?




> Car, si une entreprise est coupable de dizaines de milliers d'infractions impunies, voire de centaines de millions, peut être que le droit n'est alors plus vraiment en phase avec la société qu'il organise.


Je ne suis pas sûr que le fait qu'une unique société privée mue par ses propres intérêts soit l'étalon idéal sur lequel définir le droit dans l'intérêt de la société.

----------


## half

Tres bonne article GMB, j'aime beaucoup la dernière réflexion, haha.. C'est tellement vrai tout ça.

----------


## Moen

Ho ba mince, si même Half fayote je sers plus à rien moi  ::O: 

Enfin je suis d'accord avec la conclusion,parce que ça fait un bout de temps que ces articles de loi sont baffoués, et pas que par google, des milliers de fois aussi par les Facebook et autre Skyblog...

----------


## sissi

C'est normal, quand je vais mater la maison de ma cousine, je la vois, elle, les enfants  et son copain en train de lézarder au soleil, sans aucun floutage ?

----------


## getcha

> C'est normal, quand je vais mater la maison de ma cousine, je la vois, elle, les enfants  et son copain en train de lézarder au soleil, sans aucun floutage ?


Non, il faut le signaler à google, il y a un lien exprès.

----------


## AyaGizmo

Elle a quel age ta cousine ?!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Heu...
> "si une entreprise est coupable de dizaines de milliers d'infractions impunies, voire de centaines de millions, peut être que le droit n'est alors plus vraiment en phase avec la société qu'il organise" ... 
> 
> Faut légalise le vol alors (?)


Non ça n'est pas pareil. Tu connais pas le vieux proverbe ? "Kill one man, you're a murderer. Kill a million, a king. Kill them all, a God". 

Aucune personne n'est responsable, à titre personnel, de plusieurs millions de vols, en plus au vu et au sus de tout le monde. Ici, le truc, c'est qu'une seule entreprise, qui rend un service que tout le monde apprécie d'ailleurs, est coupable aux yeux de la loi de millions d'infractions et tout le monde peut le constater sans aucun problème et pourtant, personne ne fait rien, ou très peu de choses. Peut être qu'il y a du coup un problème avec la loi. Enfin, je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait systématiquement changer la loi chaque fois que la technologie évolue. Je dis juste que cet état de fait, c'est à dire que Google est le plus grand délinquant de France (en quantité d'infractions hein, pas en "qualité"; un seul meurtre sera toujours plus grave que ce que fait Google).




> Tres bonne article GMB, j'aime beaucoup la dernière réflexion, haha.. C'est tellement vrai tout ça.


茜周一阿美族。




> C'est normal, quand je vais mater la maison de ma cousine, je la vois, elle, les enfants  et son copain en train de lézarder au soleil, sans aucun floutage ?


Ben du coup non, ce n'est pas normal. Elle a légalement le droit de faire un procès à Google pour violation de son droit à l'image. Par contre, la vraie question est, pourquoi tu vas mater ta cousine en train de lézarder au soleil ?  ::):

----------


## Banisher

Moi je dis respect, parce que écrire un tel article au Mois d'Août, tient de l'exploit.

Par contre, moi je ne sais pas mais ma rue n'a pas été photographiée...de là, deux choix:
- soit ça intéresse personne (plus que plausible)
- soit ils ont photographié mon appart et ont jugé au vu du résultat que le site serait classé d'office -18ans...

Non sérieux, je me demandais...au vue de la précision de Earth, c'est amusant qu'ils ne nous l'ait pas sorti lors des armes de destruction massives d'Hussein...juste histoire que tout le monde aille se rendre compte par eux-mêmes de la supercherie...

----------


## afterburner

Excellent constat GMB, comme d'hab j'ai l'impression de feuilleter mes cours de droits...
T'a jamais pensé à enseigner le droit? Putain ça serait tellement plus simple de boire tes conseils et paroles que celles des énergumènes qui nous servent de profs à la fac...

----------


## john

> Pour beaucoup, l'angoissante question du cursus universitaire à choisir se précise, et permettez-moi de vous aider en vous recommandant de ne pas faire de droit.


Complètement d'accord.
Si t'as pas eu l'examen d'entrée du CRFPA, laisses tomber le droit. Y a pas de boulot même si t'as eu un bac+5.

Le droit c'est sympa, mais seulement pour ceux qui y ont des relations. ::(:

----------


## Next

On exagere pas un peu au sujet de Google Street? Il faut arreter avec la parano, certe Google Street View a besoin de garde fou mais de la à parler de flicage...

Les google car ne font que saisir un lieu T à un instant T, proportionellement aux nombres de routes que comportent le monde civilisé et à la demographie statistiquement ya peu de chances d'etre pris en photo par Street View. 

D'ailleurs est ce que l'un des membres de ce forum à retrouver sa tronche sur le net jusqu'à present? Au pire il existe toujours le lien pour effacer l'image comprometante, un moyen de se donner bonne conscience.

De toute facon Earth et Street View c'est deja has-been quand on voit à quel point les cartes/images/photos sont à jour. Et ca remplacera jamais le plaisir de la decouverte d'un nouveau lieu, pour la peine je regrette presque de l'utiliser pour me balader dans des lieux où je reve d'aller.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et sinon Sissi, elle habite où ta cousine? Juste pour verifier si Google a bien flouté apres ton passage...  ::siffle::

----------


## So@p

Moi j'ai vu ma petite Saxo en stationnement interdit O_O

----------


## picha67

Est-ce si grave que ça finalement ?
La plus part des gens sont floutés.. Ou peuvent l'être avec simple demande.
C'est hachement pratique Google Street.

----------


## Anton

Ca me rappelle la néerlandaise photographiée dans sa chambre, nue, fenêtres ouvertes, avec sa collection de godes (facile une 10aine) exposés sur le rebord intérieur de fenêtre.
Vive Google.

----------


## sissi

> Ben du coup non, ce n'est pas normal. Elle a légalement le droit de faire un procès à Google pour violation de son droit à l'image. Par contre, la vraie question est, pourquoi tu vas mater ta cousine en train de lézarder au soleil ?


 :^_^: 

Nan, j'y suis allé à sa demande... 
Et elle a été floutée depuis ma dernière visite...  Les raclures, y'avait du pognon à se faire...  ::|:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Excellent constat GMB, comme d'hab j'ai l'impression de feuilleter mes cours de droits...
> T'a jamais pensé à enseigner le droit? Putain ça serait tellement plus simple de boire tes conseils et paroles que celles des énergumènes qui nous servent de profs à la fac...


Si je l'ai fait pendant quatre ans, et puis j'en ai eu un peu marre...mais dés fois l'envie me reprend....chai pas, un jour je retournerais au charbon peut être, faut qu'une occasion se présente.




> Complètement d'accord.
> Si t'as pas eu l'examen d'entrée du CRFPA, laisses tomber le droit. Y a pas de boulot même si t'as eu un bac+5.
> 
> Le droit c'est sympa, mais seulement pour ceux qui y ont des relations.


Doucement quand même. Certes les études sont longues, mais bon, tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir des relations pour t'en sortir. Je dirais même que, à part un pote fils de notaire qui est rentré dans l'étude de papa, toutes mes autres connaissances de fac, et moi compris, nous avons réussi à avoir des boulots intéressants sans piston. Et le CAPA n'est pas la seule option. Tout dépend du 3eme cycle que tu peux choisir.




> Est-ce si grave que ça finalement ?
> La plus part des gens sont floutés.. Ou peuvent l'être avec simple demande.
> C'est hachement pratique Google Street.


Oui, j'ai même dit que j'étais fan du service. Et c'est vrai que la plupart des gens sont floutés. Mais la plupart = plusieurs milliers de personnes pour lesquelles ça n'est pas le cas = plusieurs milliers de violations de l'article 9 du Code civil. 

Quant au lien qui te permet de faire flouter ta bouille à la demande, c'est totalement inutile d'un point de vue juridique. Le mal (c'est à dire la violation de ta vie privée /de ton droit à l'image) est déjà fait à partir du moment où l'image est visible. 

Prenons la cousine de Sissy, tout le monde peut la mater, peut être nue et le corps enduit de crème solaire, en train de bronzer sur sa terrasse. Même si elle demande maintenant à ce que l'image soit floutée, le mal est déjà fait.

----------


## mithrandir3

Mais ça ne vous dérange pas d'être filmé, et pas flouté, dans les lieux publics ? On n'en est pas encore à la situation de la Grande Bretagne, mais on y va quand même tout droit. Quand aux fameux droits sur les oeuvres de l'esprit, il a amené a pas mal d'abus. Je suis photographe amateur et j'aime bien faire des photos des gens dans la rue (lieu public). Je ne vais pas demander une autorisation en 5 exemplaires chaque fois que je prends quelqu'un en photo (sachant qu'à la base même demander ne suffit pas forcément) !! J'ai toujours trouvé délirant que cette activité soit à la base illégale, alors qu'être pris par une caméra de surveillance est parfaitement normal. Par contre je ne vois pas très bien ce que ferait google des photos avant floutage, donc personnellement Street View ne me dérange pas. Le droit à l'image c'est aussi parfois pour certains l'occasion d'essayer de se faire du fric. (bon je ne me compare pas évidemment).

----------


## tenshu

Tu peut détailler en quoi le fait de reproduire un bâtiment est une violation du droit d'auteur si le/les auteurs s'y opposent?

J'ai du mal a saisir en quoi ce point de vu est acceptable. Dans le mesure ou la photo Dun batimen ou d'une statue ne sera jamais une reproduction de cette œuvre. Et d'autant plus si on traite d'une photo réalisée dans une démarche artistique dont résulte une nouvelle œuvre fruit de la démarche de photographe : cadrage, éclairage, composition.

J'ai du mal a croire qu'un auteur puisse être propriétaire des électron qui transite de son œuvre a l'appareil photo/camera...

----------


## zabuza

Très bon article, mais à l'heure actuelle, rare sont les organismes ( privés ou public ) qui osent s'en prendre de manière sérieux et conséquente à "Maître Google".



> 茜周一阿美族。


Message codé : Canard a fait coin coin ;o)
( j'ai pas pu m'empecher de google translate!)

----------


## tenshu

Désolé je ne peut pas éditer mes fautes sur la version mobile ....

En plus il faut lire photon et pas électron  ::cry::

----------


## mithrandir3

Quelques exemples délirants pris ici:
"Ainsi pour l’Opéra Bastille, vue extérieure, il est nécessaire de faire un courrier au Secrétariat général de l’Opéra national de Paris qui étudie la demande. Il nous invite ensuite à prendre contact avec l’architecte, Carlos Ott, en Uruguay. En cas d’accord de celui-ci, l’Opéra national de Paris valide l’autorisation. Ces demandes successives et les délais de réponse qu’elles supposent retardent bien évidemment la mise en route du projet qui est alors remis en cause par le client. Le coût financier de cette gestion et l’annulation de la commande restent bien entendu à la charge de l’agence ou du photographe."

"Pour une pochette de disque tirée à 10 000 exemplaires, illustrée par une vue générale de Paris au crépuscule, avec la tour Eiffel éclairée, le droit d’auteur du photographe est d’environ 4000 F. L’éclairagiste de la tour Eiffel demande 10 000F. Et le budget explose de 150%. Est-il utile de dire que l’éditeur a changé de sujet ?"

Et oui même la tour Eiffel (la nuit)... A côté de ça, il semble qu'il y aurait plus de 1000 caméras de surveillance à Paris en 2009... Alors, google, franchement...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Quelques exemples délirants pris ici:
> "Ainsi pour l’Opéra Bastille, vue extérieure, il est nécessaire de faire un courrier au Secrétariat général de l’Opéra national de Paris qui étudie la demande. Il nous invite ensuite à prendre contact avec l’architecte, Carlos Ott, en Uruguay. En cas d’accord de celui-ci, l’Opéra national de Paris valide l’autorisation. Ces demandes successives et les délais de réponse qu’elles supposent retardent bien évidemment la mise en route du projet qui est alors remis en cause par le client. Le coût financier de cette gestion et l’annulation de la commande restent bien entendu à la charge de l’agence ou du photographe."
> 
> "Pour une pochette de disque tirée à 10 000 exemplaires, illustrée par une vue générale de Paris au crépuscule, avec la tour Eiffel éclairée, le droit d’auteur du photographe est d’environ 4000 F. L’éclairagiste de la tour Eiffel demande 10 000F. Et le budget explose de 150%. Est-il utile de dire que l’éditeur a changé de sujet ?"
> 
> Et oui même la tour Eiffel (la nuit)... A côté de ça, il semble qu'il y aurait plus de 1000 caméras de surveillance à Paris en 2009... Alors, google, franchement...


Si ça t'interesse vraiment, je ferais un point du droit des architectes sur la reproduction visuelle de leur oeuvre de l'esprit (cad le bâtiment qu'ils ont construits).

Sinon, pour la question du photographe amateur, il faut bien différencier le fait de prendre en photo une personne en se baladant dans la rue et le fait de diffuser cette photo. C'est surtout la diffusion de la photo qui pose un pb juridique.

----------


## Next

Tiens c'est vrai que cette loi sur les droits d'auteur concernant les edifices est completement ridicule et obsolete. Je sais pas coment ca se passe ailleurs mais si au US cette meme loi existe jfais construire à New-York... 

Enfin bon, toussa pour dire qu'il faut pas s'etonner si les réals internationnaux preferent tournés ailleurs qu'à Paris.  ::|: 

Recement sur Capital ou Zone Interdite ils avaient fais un topo sur les situations ubuesques rencontrées par les sociétés d'editions de carte postales.

----------


## AlaRach

GMB, comme toujours un article super intéressant. Je pense que ça doit être ça qu'on appelle la classe  :;):  mais trêve de polish  ::P:  
Ta référence à Big Brother m'amène à une remarque. 
Je pense qu'aujourdhui Orwell écrirait  "everybody is watching everyone". Selon moi Big Brother existe mais à l'envers. 
Les écrans sont partout (les marketeux parlent même des 3 ecrans : PC,TV,téléphone). Les gens filment tout et internet sert de diffuseur massif. J'en veux pour preuve la tentative du pouvoir Iranien de cacher les récentes manifestations sans succès à cause des téléphone portable. 
Faites un tour également sur witness.org qui diffuse des videos du monde entier de gens qui luttent seul contre les injustices (voir I am a Defender of the Rainforest). Sans les moyens léger de vidéo moderne impossible pour ces gens de parler au monde de leurs souffrances et de leurs luttes. 

Mais je m'éloigne du sujet là.

----------


## dYnkYn

Grosse différence entre caméras et Street View : l'un est accessible au public, l'autre non.

----------


## psikobare

Quid de l'IGN (via geoportail)? Eux aussi viole certains au moins de ces articles, et il ne peuvent échapper au droit français

----------


## bestam

> Car, si une entreprise est coupable de dizaines de milliers d'infractions impunies, voire de centaines de millions, peut être que le droit n'est alors plus vraiment en phase avec la société qu'il organise. 
Peut-être qu'en fait, notre évolution est totalement déviante et viole le code juridique, qui a en fait été écrit avec pour simple objectif de garantir un certain confort de vie. Comme par exemple se garer à Pigalle à 15h sans risquer les embrouilles avec quelconque créature féminine que ce soit. Bon ok j'ai pris un exemple con pour faire écho au sombre auteur de l'article. Mais il y a quelque chose à méditer, avant de balancer que le code juridique n'est plus "en phase" avec notre réalité complètement dingue, ... Il faudrait admettre qu'il y a des principes à ne pas violer si on veut rester des êtres humains. Et je suis persuadé que la société de consommation actuelle est truffée d'assert et access violation. Il n'y a qu'à voir à mon boulot, c'est monnaie courante.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> > Car, si une entreprise est coupable de dizaines de milliers d'infractions impunies, voire de centaines de millions, peut être que le droit n'est alors plus vraiment en phase avec la société qu'il organise. 
> Peut-être qu'en fait, notre évolution est totalement déviante et viole le code juridique, qui a en fait été écrit avec pour simple objectif de garantir un certain confort de vie. Comme par exemple se garer à Pigalle à 15h sans risquer les embrouilles avec quelconque créature féminine que ce soit. Bon ok j'ai pris un exemple con pour faire écho au sombre auteur de l'article. Mais il y a quelque chose à méditer, avant de balancer que le code juridique n'est plus "en phase" avec notre réalité complètement dingue, ... Il faudrait admettre qu'il y a des principes à ne pas violer si on veut rester des êtres humains. Et je suis persuadé que la société de consommation actuelle est truffée d'assert et access violation. Il n'y a qu'à voir à mon boulot, c'est monnaie courante.


C'est dingue ça, ça veut pas rentrer: je ne dis pas qu'il faut légaliser l'ensemble des comportements illégaux sous prétexte qu'ils sont commis quotidiennement par des millions de gens. 

Quoique la question se pose aussi : si des millions de gens commettent chaque jour une infraction peut être qu'il faut arrêter de la considérer comme une infraction: par exemple, la prohibition et l'alcool, la prostitution (qui est légale dans des pays voisins), le téléchargement d'oeuvres de l'esprit etc...

Mais ce n'est pas mon propos: mon propos dans cet article est que: lorsqu'une UNE SEULE PERSONNE commet DES MILLIONS d'infraction AU VU ET AU SUS de tout le monde grâce à sa technologie, tout ça pour RENDRE UN SERVICE que tout le monde apprécie alors PEUT ETRE que le droit n'est plus en phase avec la société.

Alors, arrêtons une bonne fois pour toute de parler de prostitution et de meurtre comme contre exemple. Une seule personne ne commet pas plusieurs millions ou même simplement plusieurs dizaines de milliers de meurtres ou de visites chez Madame Claude, et en outre, même s'il y arrivait ce ne serait pas au vu et au sus de tout le monde et enfin, il ne commettrait pas ces infractions pour rendre service au monde entier. Donc c'est à côté de la plaque, ça n'a rien à voir avec le propos de l'article.

----------


## tenshu

Hum j'ai faillit croire que le dernier paragraphe de ton post parlait des USA  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Une seule personne ne commet pas  plusieurs dizaines de milliers de meurtres   pour rendre service au monde entier


Même si les victimes sont des nazis ?  :tired: 


Chouette article sinon.
Comme d'hab'.
Ca en devient lassant autant de talent.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Même si les victimes sont des nazis ? 
> 
> 
> Chouette article sinon.
> Comme d'hab'.
> Ca en devient lassant autant de talent.


Toi tu as vu en avant première Inglorious basterds, non ?  :;): 

Mais tu as raison de le citer en exemple, car ça illustre en fait mon propos. 

Il faut voir que les Etats ne sont pas des personnes comme les autres, alors que Google est une personne morale comme une autre.

Ceci dit, il y a des lois spéciales qui concernent les assassinats de masse. 

Quand les USA bombardent la France pour la libérer de l'oppression nazie, ce sont d'autres règles que celles du Code pénal qui s'appliquent et qui leur permet de le faire. D'ailleurs, personne ne vient crier que les militaires yankees sont des assassins qui doivent être punis comme le premier serial killer ou criminel de guerre venu. 

Quand les USA bombardent l'Irak, même Bush se sent obligé d'inventer une histoire au sujet des armes de destruction massives, parce que sinon, il sait bien que ça ne passera pas. 

Moralité: quand qqn commet plusieurs milliers ou millions d'infractions à la vue de tout le monde et dans l'intérêt de tous, alors, la loi "classique", qui concerne le lambda, ne lui est pas applicable et, en général, au contraire, tout le monde juge positivement son action. Tiens, prenons Napoléon. Rare sont ceux qui écrivent que Napoléon était un vulgaire assassin qui méritait la prison à vie, alors que pourtant il a tué des millions de personnes au cours de ses campagnes. Mais il le faisait dans l'intérêt de la France, il représentait sa grandeur, il en faisait la fierté.  

Bon à nouveau, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Napoléon et les USA représentent des Etats. Ce qui est intéressant dans le cas de Google, c'est que c'est une entreprise comme les autres. Plus grosse certes, mais cependant soumises normalement au même droit que les PME.

Mais, peut être, je dis bien peut être, et toute proportion gardée, que quand Google rend un service utile à tout le monde au prix de milliers ou de millions d'infractions, il faudrait considérer que des lois spéciales devraient le concerner. Ou pas. Difficile débat, je le reconnais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je balance une connerie et tu trouves le moyen de rebondir là-dessus pour pondre un pavé (dans la mare lol) . 

Je suis trop fort.  :Cigare:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je balance une connerie et tu trouves le moyen de rebondir là-dessus pour pondre un pavé (dans la mare lol) . 
> 
> Je suis trop fort.


Ou je suis trop bête  :tired:

----------


## Psyko

J'ai trouvé ma tronche sur google street view en train d'arriver au boulot (surement en retard). Heureusement ya pas la date et l'heure...

----------


## tenshu

Cette dame a eu moins de chance...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Terrible la photo. Je ne vous raconte pas le procès que ça pourrait donner un truc pareil  ::):

----------


## tenshu

> Terrible la photo. Je ne vous raconte pas le procès que ça pourrait donner un truc pareil


Je pense qu'on a affaire à une pro de toute façon, ça vient peut être d'un Red Light District ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est la cousine de Sissi ?  :Bave:

----------


## Anton

> Cette dame a eu moins de chance...
> 
> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=500&h=389


C'est d'elle dont je parlais plus haut  :;): 




> Ca me rappelle la néerlandaise photographiée dans sa chambre, nue, fenêtres ouvertes, avec sa collection de godes (facile une 10aine) exposés sur le rebord intérieur de fenêtre.
> Vive Google.

----------


## AlaRach

> Une seule personne ne commet pas plusieurs millions ou même simplement plusieurs dizaines de milliers de meurtres ou de visites chez Madame Claude, et en outre, même s'il y arrivait ce ne serait pas au vu et au sus de tout le monde et enfin, il ne commettrait pas ces infractions pour rendre service au monde entier. Donc c'est à côté de la plaque, ça n'a rien à voir avec le propos de l'article.


Mesdames et messieurs les soit disant jurés, je m'inscrit en faux et je le prouve.
J'en suis un bon exemple !!!
Je viens de finir ma 643 eme carte de fidélité entièrement tamponnée de chez madame Raymonde (c'est comme madame claude mais en plus rural et surtout à coté de chez moi et moins cher). Donc là on compte quand même en millier d'effractions au vu et au suce de tout le monde (dans mon village tout le monde est au courant) et je ne rends service à personne et je ne fais du bien qu'a moi même (mais pas que, parfois. Enfin je me comprends..)
Donc c'est à côté de la plaque, ça n'a rien à voir avec le propos de l'article. Je confirme. Bravo maitre  :;):

----------


## zifox

> Non ça n'est pas pareil. Tu connais pas le vieux proverbe ? "Kill one man, you're a murderer. Kill a million, a king. Kill them all, a God".


A cela je répondrais par un autre PALC:
"C'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort qu'ils ont raison."

Les violations à la vie privées sont de plus en plus banalisées, c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut les accepter. Ce qui est à proprement parler scandaleux, c'est que google floute (tout en gardant un original, si mes souvenirs sont bons), et ne demande aucun accord préalable. Alors, oui, on peut faire une réclamation.
Sauf que la plupart du temps, c'est trop tard, pour reprendre l'exemple de Mr Pignon qui a garé sa voiture à Pigalle, c'est pas lui qui le remarquera en premier.

La loi sur la diffusion de l'image a pour but premier de protéger les gens, il est tout à fait normal qu'on demande AVANT de prendre la photo. Quand je prends un monument en photo et que quelqu'un se mets devant l'objectif au moment ou je vais appuyer sur le déclencheur, on peut assumer que ça le dérange pas, il m'a bien vu. Et ceux qui voient qu'ils vont passer devant un objectif, généralement, se poussent. (soit pour ne pas gêner, soit pas ne pas etre pris)
A part en sautant sur la googlemobile et en forçant le gars à supprimer le passage ou l'on apparait sur la pellicule, je vois difficilement comment quelqu'un qui ne veut pas etre pris peux faire valoir ses droits.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> A cela je répondrais par un autre PALC:
> "C'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort qu'ils ont raison."
> 
> Les violations à la vie privées sont de plus en plus banalisées, c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut les accepter. Ce qui est à proprement parler scandaleux, c'est que google floute (tout en gardant un original, si mes souvenirs sont bons), et ne demande aucun accord préalable. Alors, oui, on peut faire une réclamation.
> Sauf que la plupart du temps, c'est trop tard, pour reprendre l'exemple de Mr Pignon qui a garé sa voiture à Pigalle, c'est pas lui qui le remarquera en premier.
> 
> La loi sur la diffusion de l'image a pour but premier de protéger les gens, il est tout à fait normal qu'on demande AVANT de prendre la photo. Quand je prends un monument en photo et que quelqu'un se mets devant l'objectif au moment ou je vais appuyer sur le déclencheur, on peut assumer que ça le dérange pas, il m'a bien vu. Et ceux qui voient qu'ils vont passer devant un objectif, généralement, se poussent. (soit pour ne pas gêner, soit pas ne pas etre pris)
> A part en sautant sur la googlemobile et en forçant le gars à supprimer le passage ou l'on apparait sur la pellicule, je vois difficilement comment quelqu'un qui ne veut pas etre pris peux faire valoir ses droits.


Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi. C'est pour ça que je dénonce cet aspect de Google street view dans ma news.

----------


## fenrhir

http://cfeditions.com/scroogled/

Bon, OK, fiction, trip orwellien, etc. Merci, je ne suis pas con au point de prendre cette nouvelle au premier degré.

Mais bon, qu'on arrête de dire qu'accumuler des infos via les mails + les recherches google + les google adds + la google bar + google street view + google chrome + google os + google mobile ne peut pas faire de mal.

Cela reste des outils très puissants, et de plus en plus complets. Ce qu'ils en font, beh, c'est ce qu'ils en font. Rien ne nous garantit que ça ne dérapera pas (ou que ça n'a pas commencé en coulisses).
Ca ne choque personne qu'il y ait des levées de bouclier sur la vie privée versus Microsoft (genre, regardez en arrière de quelques années), par contre, ça serait choquant de s'en prendre à Gougle ? Faut m'expliquer pourquoi.

Après, dire "oué et les 9000 caméras parisiennes" pour dédouanner Google, ben :
1° y'a une loi pour autoriser ça. Qui dit, entre autres, de ne pas diffuser lesdites images, et de ne les conserver qu'un truc court délai, et que leur accès n'est autorisé qu'après autorisation d'un juge.
2° 


> C'est pas parce qu'ils sont nombreux à avoir tort qu'ils ont raison.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tiens, prenons Napoléon. Rare sont ceux qui écrivent que Napoléon était un vulgaire assassin qui méritait la prison à vie, alors que pourtant il a tué des millions de personnes au cours de ses campagnes. Mais il le faisait dans l'intérêt de la France, il représentait sa grandeur, il en faisait la fierté.


Ouais, enfin là Napoléon, il est bien vue uniquement en France. Dans le reste de l'europe, on l'appelle couramment "le Boucher de l'Europe"...

---------- Post ajouté à 15h18 ----------




> C'est d'elle dont je parlais plus haut


Vous êtes sur que c'est pas un fake ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ouais, enfin là Napoléon, il est bien vue uniquement en France. Dans le reste de l'europe, on l'appelle couramment "le Boucher de l'Europe"...


Certes, mais même lorsqu'il a été capturé, personne n'aurait eu l'idée de le faire juger en suivant les règles du code pénal telles qu'elles s'appliquaient à tout le monde.

----------


## Anton

> Vous êtes sur que c'est pas un fake ?


Sûr, elle a été retirée.

Quant à Napoléon, il n'est pas plus décrié dans le monde qu'Ivan le Terrible, Staline, Lénine, Kubilay et j'en passe. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'était avant tout un architecte et un génie militaire, choses pas franchement évidentes chez les autres "bouchers" ou "tyrans". 
Du reste tous ont fait quelque chose de positif (même monsieur H.) et la plupart du temps encore valable/utilisé de nos jours. 
Enfin, l'Histoire est écrite par les vainqueurs. 
On montre plus du doigt Napoléon que les autres parce qu'il est presque contemporain (c'est quoi, 150 ans dans notre Histoire ?) que ses actions se voient encore tous les jours aujourd'hui, en France et dans le monde politique, et parce qu'il est... Français. La France reste encore une nation de premier plan, contrairement à d'autres.

Et ça aurait fait un peu tâche de juger Napo selon le Code qu'il a lui-même créé, son aura et son influence étant alors encore bien réels malgré ce qui s'ensuivit  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Voila. Mais, c'est ma faute, je nous égare avec Napoléon. Pour recentrer le débat, je dirais que je posais juste la question, hein, j'ai pas dit que je voulais que ça marche comme ça, de savoir si le droit devait s'entêter, pour des raisons de sécurité juridique ou pour mille autres tout aussi bonnes, à rester tel qu'il est, alors que, pour des raisons technologiques, une seule société commet des millions d'infractions de façon très visible et alors qu'elle rend un service commun et appréciable par tous.

----------


## t-buster

Perso j'attends avec impatience la publication des google street de ma ville.
Car ayant vu les Google-Car passer, j'ai tous fais pour me faire photographier dans plusieurs rues.
Perso je trouve cela très fun, et de comprend pas trop le délire paranoïaque, autour de ces photos.

Sinon a propos de l'article L. 111-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle, des sites comme flickr.com ont certainement un nombre d'infractions encore plus grand.
Et là cela ne fait jamais la une... De là a penser que l'on fait régulièrement un procès d'intention a google...

----------


## Wobak

Parce que ces sociétés te permettent à TOI utilisateur de diffuser des photos. C'est toi qui viole un droit d'utilisation, pas flickr ou facebook.

Google publie ses photos tout seul, donc c'est bien une sacrée différence.

Perso j'ai rien à cacher  ::lol:: ... Ou presque  :tired:

----------


## Bah

> La loi sur la diffusion de l'image a pour but premier de protéger les gens, il est tout à fait normal qu'on demande AVANT de prendre la photo. Quand je prends un monument en photo et que quelqu'un se mets devant l'objectif au moment ou je vais appuyer sur le déclencheur, on peut assumer que ça le dérange pas, il m'a bien vu.


Tu peux l'assumer, mais si ça se passe en France comme en Suisse, ça n'a aucune valeur. Tout comme il peut te dire oui à 14h00 et non à 15h00, tu es lié par le non.

Le droit à l'image (je parle du cas Suisse, mais je pense qu'en France c'est assez semblable) est heureusement très en faveur de celui qu'on prend en photo/film. Par contre, ça pose d'énormes problèmes dans le cas de google (et dans le cas d'une TV). Quand je vais filmer dans une gare, je ne peux décemment pas demander à tout le monde s'il est d'accord (sans compter les mineurs, pour qui il faudrait demander aux parents). Le googleview est dans le même cas. C'est impossible d'aller demander à tout le monde. Que faire ? J'en ai aucune idée et si quelqu'un a des pistes, je suis preneur parce que ça m'aiderait pas mal au boulot...

---------- Post ajouté à 00h43 ----------




> Parce que ces sociétés te permettent à TOI utilisateur de diffuser des photos. C'est toi qui viole un droit d'utilisation, pas flickr ou facebook.


Je parle à nouveau du cas Suisse, qui sur ce point est peut-être très différent du cas français, mais souvent (selon le type d'infraction ça peut varier) le diffuseur engage tout ou part de sa responsabilité en cas de diffusion de contenu délictuel.

----------


## LPTheKiller

Très bon article  :;): 


La question posée est intéressante.


Si les mentalités changent et se mettent à accepter le fait de se faire photographier ainsi, c'est le rôle de la démocratie que de permettre à de nouvelles lois d'êtres votées pour autoriser cette pratique.

Je pense que la situation actuelle n'est pas durable, et soit on va finir par obliger google à respecter plus scrupuleusement la loi, soit la loi va donc évoluer naturellement (poussée par le changement de mentalité dû au service rendu par google) pour rendre ces activités légales.

Donc le droit devrait redevenir en phase naturellement avec la société, comme cela s'est toujours fait, même si les nouvelles technologies rendent les décalages provisoires entre le droit et la société plus exacerbés.

----------


## Anton

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/high-tech/0,...rsailles-.html

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je parle à nouveau du cas Suisse, qui sur ce point est peut-être très différent du cas français, mais souvent (selon le type d'infraction ça peut varier) le diffuseur engage tout ou part de sa responsabilité en cas de diffusion de contenu délictuel.


En France, en cas de procès, cela dépendrait de comment le site est évalué : hébergeur ou éditeur. Seul le procès permettrait de déterminer ce point. Wikipédia, par exemple, a été classé comme un hébergeur lors d'un précédent procès et seule la responsabilité de l'auteur a été engagée. Mais dans le cas de FlickR, le site générant des revenus à Yahoo! (vente de comptes pros notamment), ce dernier pourrait donc être reconnu comme éditeur.

----------


## Neo_13

> Si ça t'interesse vraiment, je ferais un point du droit des architectes sur la reproduction visuelle de leur oeuvre de l'esprit (cad le bâtiment qu'ils ont construits).


Je veux bien, étant moi même conscient de l'existence de ce problème et m'en foutant ROYALEMENT... Juste ça pue. Et moi ça n'est pas mon métier : je ne fais pas d'argent... (ce qui explique que je ne sois pas inquiété pour mes clichés)

----------


## ERISS

> Mais ce n'est pas mon propos: mon propos dans cet article est que: lorsqu'une UNE SEULE PERSONNE commet DES MILLIONS d'infraction AU VU ET AU SUS de tout le monde grâce à sa technologie, tout ça pour RENDRE UN SERVICE que tout le monde apprécie alors PEUT ETRE que le droit n'est plus en phase avec la société.


Google ne rends pas un service, il le fait payer (même si ça semble gratuit pour le quidam).
Pour Google, l'appréciation des gens est accessoire, ce n'est pas le but:
Cf l'Hadopi chinois, mis en place par Google (et le gouvernement), qui avait déjà démontré que le droit n'était pas en phase avec leur société: les chinois font tout pour contourner la censure, quelques rares courageux font des procès sans espoir.
Le Google-street est l'excés inverse de cette censure.

On pourrait croire que les marketeux de Google cherchent les failles des sociétés qui leur permettraient des bénéfices?

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> On pourrait croire que les marketeux de Google cherchent les failles des sociétés qui leur permettraient des bénéfices?


Je voudrais pas faire le troll gauchiste, mais c'est un peu récurrent à beaucoup de grandes entreprises. 
Ils se lâchent pas mal en Chine. Philip Morris y fait de la pub pour les clopes qui cible les moins de 15 ans.
Et je parle pas des industries pharmaceutiques.

----------


## Neo_13

> Google ne rends pas un service, il le fait payer (même si ça semble gratuit pour le quidam).


Donc il le rend effectivement, il ne l'offre pas...



> Pour Google, l'appréciation des gens est accessoire, ce n'est pas le but:
> Cf l'Hadopi chinois, mis en place par Google (et le gouvernement), qui avait déjà démontré que le droit n'était pas en phase avec leur société: les chinois font tout pour contourner la censure, quelques rares courageux font des procès sans espoir.


 Une censure de l'état chinois que google doit suivre. Après tout, c'est très envisageable en france, on l'a chez ebay etc... Ca s'appelle le droit souverain d'un pays et ce n'est SUREMENT pas à une SOCIETE de le modifier.

Chacun son business. Ou alors après faut pas gueuler que les entreprise controle le pays.

http://www.neteco.com/283094-gouvern...is-google.html



> Le Google-street est l'excés inverse de cette censure.
> 
> On pourrait croire que les marketeux de Google cherchent les failles des sociétés qui leur permettraient des bénéfices?


Non, ils développent leur business de controle absolu de l'information.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Une censure de l'état chinois que google doit suivre. Après tout, c'est très envisageable en france, on l'a chez ebay etc... Ca s'appelle le droit souverain d'un pays et ce n'est SUREMENT pas à une SOCIETE de le modifier.


Personne ne les oblige à aller faire du business là bas, surtout quand on leur impose ces conditions.
J'ose croire des sociétés ont encore une éthique.

C'est mon côté Bisounours  :Emo:

----------


## Neo_13

> Personne ne les oblige à aller faire du business là bas, surtout quand on leur impose ces conditions.
> J'ose croire des sociétés ont encore une éthique.
> 
> C'est mon côté Bisounours


Si c'est pas google c'est un autre... Et Google se fait continuellement agressé parce qu'il sont trop laxiste par rapport à la censure exigée par la parti.

----------


## glub

Ça montre bien que le Droit n'est plus en phase avec notre société. La technologie a pris le pas.

En tout cas avec toutes ces bêtises, les autorités européennes vont finir par nous bloquer l'accès au service de Google et on l'aura bien profond!
Tout ça parce qu'une photo floutée de vous dans la rue est sur le site! N'importe quoi!
La CNIL c'est du caca. Et Google hausse les épaules? Google a bien raison!
Vont finir par nous faire culpabiliser de marcher dans la rue ces européens...

----------


## SAYA

> Très bon article 
> 
> La question posée est intéressante.
> 
> 
> Si les mentalités changent et se mettent à accepter le fait de se faire photographier ainsi, c'est le rôle de la démocratie que de permettre à de nouvelles lois d'êtres votées pour autoriser cette pratique.
> 
> Je pense que la situation actuelle n'est pas durable, et soit on va finir par obliger google à respecter plus scrupuleusement la loi, soit la loi va donc évoluer naturellement (poussée par le changement de mentalité dû au service rendu par google) pour rendre ces activités légales.Donc le droit devrait redevenir en phase naturellement avec la société, comme cela s'est toujours fait, même si les nouvelles technologies rendent les décalages provisoires entre le droit et la société plus exacerbés.


.

On ne peut pas arrêter le progrès; Le contraire serait régresser ; cela dit, il faut rester extrêmement vigilant (et c'est probablement l'une des explications du décalage entre la loi et l'évolution des sociétés) car le droit à la vie privée est sacré, c'est le premier principe de la liberté. Google, à mon sens, ne devrait pas faire exception et son but premier n'est pas, me semble-t-il, de faire visualiser votre minois. Alors oui peut être faut-il lui rappeler qu'elle n'est pas au dessus des lois car l'autoriser à les violer au nom d'un service rendu ne serait-ce pas la porte ouverte à des atteintes bien plus graves à la liberté, comme par exemple la pratique de la pose de caméras un peu partout, soit-disant au nom d'une certaine protection des citoyens ? Même si je n'ai rien à me reprocher (et si j'avais j'assumerais, sinon faut pas se placer en infraction) je n'apprécierai jamais d'être fliquée. :B): Il y a un proverbe qui dit "_L'écureuil a beau être petit, il n'est pas l'esclave de l'éléphant_"

----------


## gabek

Oui, oui oui c'est vrai. Le droit rend fou. J'ai fait 7 ans d'études de droit et je vous laisse deviner le résultat (oui j'ai poussé le masochisme dans ses derniers retranchements!)
Comme le dit Grand Maitre B. (loué soit son nom, que thémis lui lèche quotidiennement le gros orteil gauche et que l'esprit de Cambacérès lui gratte l'omoplate droite tous les jours à 15h-oui même quand il plaide, c'est un package, ça fait partie du deal.), le droit déforme! Fuyez jeunes bâcheliers tant qu'il est temps. Ne vous exposez pas comme moi dans mes jeunes années à la folie d'un Philippe Malaurie dans le grand Amphi d'Assas (vécu inside).

Bref, je ne pratique pas vraiment puisque je n'explore qu'une frange relativement sauvage de la sphère juridique (le droit douanier), mais je me pose une question quand à l'exposé du sus-dit : que font la cnil et la Commission Européenne face au problème évoqué? Cela ne pourrait-il pas passer pour ces images "en périphérie" où la personne n'est pas vraiment reconnaissable ? Par ailleurs, en quoi se trouver dans un coin en flou d'une image de google street constitue un préjudice ? Mes connaissances en droit civil sont plus que rouillées, mais il me semblait grosso merdo que pour être indemnisable, le préjudice invoqué devait être actuel, réel et sérieux, alors quid, ô loué des livres rouges et bleus ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Très bonne question de Gabek. En fait, la violation de l'article 9 du Code civil implique automatiquement un préjudice.  La seule constatation de l'atteinte à la vie privée ouvre droit à réparation. C'est un des cas où tu n'as pas à plaider la réalité de ton préjudice et le lien de causalité entre ce dernier et la faute (ici, la faute étant la violation du droit à l'image).

Bon, ceci étant dit, en réalité, les juges tiennent compte de l'étendue du préjudice réel pour fixer la condamnation, ce qui explique que tu as souvent des plaignants qui ne gagnent que 1 000 € (alors qu'ils en demandent 100 000), voire, dans les cas les plus extrêmes, l'euro symbolique.

Mais le principe est que, s'il y a faute (donc violation du droit à l'image) alors le préjudice est automatiquement considéré comme existant.

----------


## Bah

Cet histoire de préjudice est assez marrante. Petite question théorique donc : Mettons que quelqu'un soit condamné "à cause" de ce google street view (on se rend compte qu'il était où il devait pas être par exemple. Je me doute que c'est plus compliqué hein, mais simplifions). Est-ce qu'il peut arguer d'un préjudice plus grand et gagner plus d'argent ? Ou est-ce qu'on estime que bon, faut pas déconner non plus, vu que ce qu'il faisait était illégal, il n'y a pas lieu de considérer que c'est un préjudice.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Hum, on a violé son droit à l'image, donc il a droit à de l'argent. Après, pour savoir combien, tout dépend ce que tu entends par "ce qu'il faisait était illégal". 

Si le gars était au bar au lieu de bosser, ce n'est pas illégal en soi (en revanche, c'est une violation de son contrat de travail). Mais il se fait licencier à cause de ça. Du coup, oui, il peut obtenir de l'argent puisque, même s'il est fautif du point de vue de son contrat de travail, on peut dire que Google est au moins en partie la cause de son licenciement car aller au bar au lieu de bosser relève de sa vie privée. Mais il n'aura pas autant d'argent que, disons, le gars qui est pris en photo en train de traverser la gay pride à Paris et, à cause de ça, son entourage pense qui'l est homo alors que ça n'est pas le cas mais sa femme a quand même divorcé. Là, le mec aura bcp plus d'argent. 

Enfin, si le gars est en train de vendre de la drogue ou de cambrioler une maison, là c'est illégal. Mais dans ce cas, je doute que le mec soit assez crétin pour se plaindre au tribunal. S'il le fait, ici, on pourrait largement plaider que ce n'est plus de la vie privée, mais la commission d'une infraction. Google a au contraire aidé à repérer un délinquant.

----------


## Bah

Merci pour cette réponse claire. Je me doutais qu'un délinquant ne pourrait pas "profiter" de sa condamnation comme ça, mais ça va mieux en le disant.

----------


## gege

Mais que fait la CNIL ?

http://repondezpas.blogspot.com/

----------


## Bah

Bon ben chez nous c'est en stand bye...

Source : http://www.letemps.ch/Page/Uuid/6d14...View_en_Suisse

*Google sommé d’arrêter Street View en Suisse*
Anouch Seydtaghia

*Le Préposé fédéral à la protection des données demande la suspension du service*

Les paroles sont sans appel: «Le Préposé fédéral à la protection des données et à la transparence exige de Google de retirer immédiatement le service en ligne Google Street View concernant la Suisse.» Par un communiqué, Hanspeter Thür demande donc, dès vendredi soir, la désactivation de ce service, lancé mardi matin dans le pays (LT du 19.08.09). Pour mémoire, Street View permet de se balader virtuellement en Suisse, via des photos prises par des voitures sur 360 degrés.

Le Préposé a constaté que de nombreux visages et plaques d’immatriculation n’étaient pas ou insuffisamment floutés. Or Hanspeter Thür a été, ces derniers mois, plusieurs fois en contact avec les responsables de Google pour s’assurer que ces problèmes ne se produisent pas. Malgré les garanties apportées par la firme américaine, son travail n’est pas jugé acceptable. Il suffit en effet de passer quelques minutes à utiliser Street View pour apercevoir le visage de passants et pour lire avec précision des numéros d’immatriculation. La possibilité offerte par Google de lui rapporter facilement ces problèmes, d’un clic dans Street View, ne satisfait nullement Hanspeter Thür.

Vendredi soir, Google n’avait pas désactivé son service pour la Suisse. Contacté, un porte-parole de la firme a exprimé sa surprise face à l’annonce du Préposé: «Nous avons engagé un dialogue constructif avec lui avant le lancement de cette semaine pour démontrer comment nous protégeons la vie privée.» Google ne dit pas si et quand il désactivera le service en Suisse. De son côté, Hanspeter Thür affirme qu’il rencontrera des représentants de Google en début de semaine prochaine.


*Interdiction en Grèce*

Street View est actuellement disponible dans douze pays, Suisse comprise. Google a connu de nombreux problèmes pour le lancement de son service dans plusieurs pays. Ainsi, invoquant le respect de la vie privée, la Grèce refuse toujours que ses voitures munies de caméra circulent dans le pays. En Angleterre, le service est disponible, mais des habitants d’un quartier avaient refusé qu’une voiture les approche. En Allemagne, Google semble se heurter à une législation stricte qui l’oblige à avertir à l’avance les passants qu’ils seront pris en photo. Au Japon, où Street View est disponible, un groupe d’avocats et de professeurs a demandé le retrait du service, là aussi pour préserver la vie privée des habitants. En France, la Commission nationale de l’informatique et des libertés s’est inquiétée des données «brutes» conservées par Google, un point qui fâche aussi, en Suisse, Hanspeter Thür.

Par ailleurs, un avocat valaisan a déposé une dénonciation envers la firme américaine à cause de lacunes dans le domaine de la protection des données.

----------


## Grosnours

Cool, pour une fois que la Grèce fait un truc correct !  ::lol:: 

J'élabore un peu : voire une société privée, située sur un autre continent et sous le régime du droit de son pays, détenir autant d'informations personnelles sur autant de personnes me fait toujours un peu froid dans le dos. Surtout que Google est une société multi-facettes (tentaculaire ?), possédant de très très nombreux moyens de collectes d'informations.
Et je ne vois pas pourquoi je leur ferais confiance, ce serait une attitude bien naïve.

Que ce genre d'informations soit la propriété d'un État ne me dérange guère, c'est partie intégrante de ses fonctions régaliennes. Mais une société privée, cela change tout.

----------


## Bah

Bon sinon, ils sont chaud patate chez Google. Le préposé à la protection des données leur somme d'enlever leur truc dès vendredi et là c'est dimanche et c'est toujours en ligne.

----------


## SAYA

Et voilà  : condamnée G_M _B on attend vos commentaires 
http://www.itespresso.fr/street-view...nde-41885.html ::):

----------

